# Out With The Old In With The ...?



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Morsi's graduate son snares plum Egypt job at 66 times lowest salary - The National


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and it is not even April 1


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

everyday is fools' day here


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Mabrook, ya Omar!

What? Children work in their parents' companies all the time.


----------

